# intel 965gm and 1280x800 on vaio sz[SOLVED]

## SuperUser1983

Hi.

I'm trying to configure my intel 965gm of my sony vaio for using it with Xorg.

Every kind of test doesn't go fine since the only resolution I can get is 1024x600.

I think that the problem is in the line of log 

```

(II) intel(0): Found panel mode in BIOS VBT tables:

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   70.59  1280 1344 1408 1453  800 804 806 810 (48.6 kHz)

(WW) intel(0): BIOS panel mode data doesn't match probed data, continuing with probed.

(II) intel(0): BIOS mode:

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   70.59  1280 1344 1408 1453  800 804 806 810 (48.6 kHz)

(II) intel(0): probed mode:

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x600"x0.0   67.89  1024 1216 1280 1453  600 704 706 810 (46.7 kHz)

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB" initialized.

```

I'm using:

```
x11-base/xorg-x11-7.2

x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r2

x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810-2.1.0
```

this is the output of lsmod

```
Module                  Size  Used by

ipw3945                98016  0 

i915                   26752  2 

drm                    86056  3 i915

coretemp                8512  0 

hwmon                   4872  1 coretemp

sony_laptop            33648  0 

video                  21012  0 

backlight               6664  2 sony_laptop,video

output                  5568  1 video

tifm_7xx1               8320  0 

tifm_core              10888  1 tifm_7xx1

i2c_i801               10588  0 

i2c_core               22720  1 i2c_i801

sky2                   44164  0 

intel_agp              26976  1 

ohci1394               30196  0 

hci_usb                16668  0 

ieee1394               85080  1 ohci1394
```

This is the whole log

[code]

X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN 

Current Operating System: Linux Brahms 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 #1 SMP Fri Dec 7 19:23:07 CET 2007 x86_64

Build Date: 03 December 2007

	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

	to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Dec  8 18:40:29 2007

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(++) ServerLayout "intel"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 2" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "xblack"

(**) |   |-->Device "intel"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Synaptics Touchpad"

(**) |-->Input Device "Vaio keys"

(**) FontPath set to:

	/usr/share/fonts/misc/,

	/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

	/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

	/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(**) Option "AIGLX" "true"

(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

(II) Loader magic: 0x7b1780

(II) Module ABI versions:

	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

	X.Org Video Driver: 1.2

	X.Org XInput driver : 0.7

	X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

	X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,2a00 card 104d,9008 rev 0c class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 8086,2a02 card 104d,9008 rev 0c class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 8086,2a03 card 104d,9008 rev 0c class 03,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1a:0: chip 8086,2834 card 104d,9008 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1a:1: chip 8086,2835 card 104d,9008 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1a:7: chip 8086,283a card 104d,9008 rev 03 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1b:0: chip 8086,284b card 104d,9008 rev 03 class 04,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1c:0: chip 8086,283f card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1c:1: chip 8086,2841 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1c:2: chip 8086,2843 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1c:3: chip 8086,2845 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,2830 card 104d,9008 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,2831 card 104d,9008 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,2832 card 104d,9008 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,2836 card 104d,9008 rev 03 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,2448 card 0000,0000 rev f3 class 06,04,01 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,2815 card 104d,9008 rev 03 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,2850 card 104d,9008 rev 03 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:2: chip 8086,2828 card 104d,9008 rev 03 class 01,01,8f hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,283e card 104d,9008 rev 03 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 06:00:0: chip 8086,4222 card 8086,1051 rev 02 class 02,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 07:00:0: chip 11ab,4363 card 104d,9008 rev 12 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 09:04:0: chip 104c,8039 card 6000,0000 rev 00 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 09:04:1: chip 104c,803a card 104d,9008 rev 00 class 0c,00,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 09:04:2: chip 104c,803b card 104d,9008 rev 00 class 01,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Intel Bridge workaround enabled

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,10), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:28:0), (0,2,5), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x00002800 - 0x000028ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00002c00 - 0x00002cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xf6000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xf0000000 - 0xf1ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 6: bridge is at (0:28:1), (0,6,6), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 6 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00003400 - 0x000034ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x00003800 - 0x000038ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00003c00 - 0x00003cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 6 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xf8000000 - 0xf9ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 6 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xf2000000 - 0xf3ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 7: bridge is at (0:28:2), (0,7,7), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 7 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00004000 - 0x000040ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00004400 - 0x000044ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x00004800 - 0x000048ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00004c00 - 0x00004cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 7 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xfa000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 7 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xf4000000 - 0xf5ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 8: bridge is at (0:28:3), (0,8, :Cool: , BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 8 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00005000 - 0x000050ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00005400 - 0x000054ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x00005800 - 0x000058ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00005c00 - 0x00005cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 8 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xc8000000 - 0xc9ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 8 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xcc000000 - 0xcdffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 9: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,9,10), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 9 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00006000 - 0x000060ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00006400 - 0x000064ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x00006800 - 0x000068ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00006c00 - 0x00006cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 9 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xfc200000 - 0xfc2fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 9 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x88000000 - 0x8bffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 10: bridge is at (9:4:0), (9,10,13), BCTRL: 0x0344 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 10 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00006000 - 0x000060ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00006400 - 0x000064ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 10 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x88000000 - 0x8bffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(0:2:0) Intel Corporation Mobile Integrated Graphics Controller rev 12, Mem @ 0xfc000000/20, 0xd0000000/28, I/O @ 0x1800/3

(--) PCI: (0:2:1) Intel Corporation Mobile Integrated Graphics Controller rev 12, Mem @ 0xfc100000/20

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xfc205000 - 0xfc205fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xfc200000 - 0xfc203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xfc206000 - 0xfc2067ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xfa000000 - 0xfa003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xf8000000 - 0xf8000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x8c000000 - 0x8c0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xfc504400 - 0xfc5047ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xfc500000 - 0xfc503fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xfc504000 - 0xfc5043ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xfc100000 - 0xfc1fffff (0x100000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0xfc000000 - 0xfc0fffff (0x100000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0x00004000 - 0x000040ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x00001c20 - 0x00001c3f (0x20) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x000018d0 - 0x000018df (0x10) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x000018e0 - 0x000018ef (0x10) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x000018f0 - 0x000018f3 (0x4) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x000018f8 - 0x000018ff (0x8) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x000018f4 - 0x000018f7 (0x4) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x00001c00 - 0x00001c07 (0x8) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x00001810 - 0x0000181f (0x10) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x000018a0 - 0x000018bf (0x20) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x00001800 - 0x00001807 (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

	[0] -1	0	0xfc205000 - 0xfc205fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xfc200000 - 0xfc203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xfc206000 - 0xfc2067ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xfa000000 - 0xfa003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xf8000000 - 0xf8000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x8c000000 - 0x8c0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xfc504400 - 0xfc5047ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xfc500000 - 0xfc503fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xfc504000 - 0xfc5043ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xfc100000 - 0xfc1fffff (0x100000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0xfc000000 - 0xfc0fffff (0x100000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0x00004000 - 0x000040ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x00001c20 - 0x00001c3f (0x20) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x000018d0 - 0x000018df (0x10) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x000018e0 - 0x000018ef (0x10) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x000018f0 - 0x000018f3 (0x4) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x000018f8 - 0x000018ff (0x8) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x000018f4 - 0x000018f7 (0x4) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x00001c00 - 0x00001c07 (0x8) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x00001810 - 0x0000181f (0x10) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x000018a0 - 0x000018bf (0x20) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x00001800 - 0x00001807 (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xfc205000 - 0xfc205fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xfc200000 - 0xfc203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xfc206000 - 0xfc2067ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xfa000000 - 0xfa003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xf8000000 - 0xf8000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0x8c000000 - 0x8c0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xfc504400 - 0xfc5047ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xfc500000 - 0xfc503fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xfc504000 - 0xfc5043ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0xfc100000 - 0xfc1fffff (0x100000) MX[B](B)

	[14] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

	[15] -1	0	0xfc000000 - 0xfc0fffff (0x100000) MX[B](B)

	[16] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x00004000 - 0x000040ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x00001c20 - 0x00001c3f (0x20) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x000018d0 - 0x000018df (0x10) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x000018e0 - 0x000018ef (0x10) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x000018f0 - 0x000018f3 (0x4) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x000018f8 - 0x000018ff (0x8) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x000018f4 - 0x000018f7 (0x4) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x00001c00 - 0x00001c07 (0x8) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x00001810 - 0x0000181f (0x10) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x000018a0 - 0x000018bf (0x20) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

	[33] -1	0	0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]

	[34] -1	0	0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

	[35] -1	0	0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

	[36] -1	0	0x00001800 - 0x00001807 (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 2.1.0

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(**) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "i810"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//i810_drv.so

(II) Module i810: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 2.1.0

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.2.2

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//synaptics_drv.so

(II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//evdev_drv.so

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,

	i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,

	E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, 965G, 965G, 965Q, 946GZ,

	965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00:02:0

(WW) intel: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:2:1) found

(--) Chipset 965GM found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xfc205000 - 0xfc205fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xfc200000 - 0xfc203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xfc206000 - 0xfc2067ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xfa000000 - 0xfa003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xf8000000 - 0xf8000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0x8c000000 - 0x8c0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xfc504400 - 0xfc5047ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xfc500000 - 0xfc503fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xfc504000 - 0xfc5043ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0xfc100000 - 0xfc1fffff (0x100000) MX[B](B)

	[14] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

	[15] -1	0	0xfc000000 - 0xfc0fffff (0x100000) MX[B](B)

	[16] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x00004000 - 0x000040ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x00001c20 - 0x00001c3f (0x20) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x000018d0 - 0x000018df (0x10) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x000018e0 - 0x000018ef (0x10) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x000018f0 - 0x000018f3 (0x4) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x000018f8 - 0x000018ff (0x8) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x000018f4 - 0x000018f7 (0x4) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x00001c00 - 0x00001c07 (0x8) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x00001810 - 0x0000181f (0x10) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x000018a0 - 0x000018bf (0x20) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

	[33] -1	0	0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]

	[34] -1	0	0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

	[35] -1	0	0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

	[36] -1	0	0x00001800 - 0x00001807 (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) resource ranges after probing:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xfc205000 - 0xfc205fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xfc200000 - 0xfc203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xfc206000 - 0xfc2067ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xfa000000 - 0xfa003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xf8000000 - 0xf8000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0x8c000000 - 0x8c0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xfc504400 - 0xfc5047ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xfc500000 - 0xfc503fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xfc504000 - 0xfc5043ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0xfc100000 - 0xfc1fffff (0x100000) MX[B](B)

	[14] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

	[15] -1	0	0xfc000000 - 0xfc0fffff (0x100000) MX[B](B)

	[16] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

	[17] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[18] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x00004000 - 0x000040ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x00001c20 - 0x00001c3f (0x20) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x000018d0 - 0x000018df (0x10) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x000018e0 - 0x000018ef (0x10) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x000018f0 - 0x000018f3 (0x4) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x000018f8 - 0x000018ff (0x8) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x000018f4 - 0x000018f7 (0x4) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x00001c00 - 0x00001c07 (0x8) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x00001810 - 0x0000181f (0x10) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

	[33] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[34] -1	0	0x000018a0 - 0x000018bf (0x20) IX[B]

	[35] -1	0	0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

	[36] -1	0	0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]

	[37] -1	0	0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

	[38] -1	0	0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

	[39] -1	0	0x00001800 - 0x00001807 (0x8) IX[B](B)

	[40] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

	[41] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libvbe.so

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(**) intel(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) intel(0): RGB weight 888

(==) intel(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) intel(0): Option "ModeDebug" "1"

(II) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) 965GM

(--) intel(0): Chipset: "965GM"

(--) intel(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xD0000000

(--) intel(0): IO registers at addr 0xFC000000

(II) intel(0): Hardware state on X startup:

(II) intel(0): DumpRegsBegin

(II) intel(0):    VCLK_DIVISOR_VGA0: 0x00031108 (n = 3, m1 = 17, m2 =  :Cool: 

(II) intel(0):    VCLK_DIVISOR_VGA1: 0x00031406 (n = 3, m1 = 20, m2 = 6)

(II) intel(0):        VCLK_POST_DIV: 0x00020002 (vga0 p1 = 4, p2 = 2, vga1 p1 = 2, p2 = 2)

(II) intel(0):            DPLL_TEST: 0x00010001 ()

(II) intel(0):              D_STATE: 0x00000000

(II) intel(0):        DSPCLK_GATE_D: 0x00001000

(II) intel(0):       RENCLK_GATE_D1: 0x70000000

(II) intel(0):       RENCLK_GATE_D2: 0x00000000

(II) intel(0):                SDVOB: 0x00080018 (disabled, pipe A, stall disabled, not detected)

(II) intel(0):                SDVOC: 0x00080018 (disabled, pipe A, stall disabled, not detected)

(II) intel(0):              SDVOUDI: 0x00000000

(II) intel(0):               DSPARB: 0x00001d9c

(II) intel(0):               DSPFW1: 0x3f8f0f0f

(II) intel(0):               DSPFW2: 0x00000f0f

(II) intel(0):               DSPFW3: 0x00000000

(II) intel(0):                 ADPA: 0x40008c18 (disabled, pipe B, +hsync, +vsync)

(II) intel(0):                 LVDS: 0xc2008300 (enabled, pipe B, 18 bit, 1 channel)

(II) intel(0):                 DVOA: 0x00000000 (disabled, pipe A, no stall, -hsync, -vsync)

(II) intel(0):                 DVOB: 0x00080018 (disabled, pipe A, no stall, +hsync, +vsync)

(II) intel(0):                 DVOC: 0x00080018 (disabled, pipe A, no stall, +hsync, +vsync)

(II) intel(0):          DVOA_SRCDIM: 0x00000000

(II) intel(0):          DVOB_SRCDIM: 0x00000000

(II) intel(0):          DVOC_SRCDIM: 0x00000000

(II) intel(0):           PP_CONTROL: 0x00000003 (power target: on)

(II) intel(0):            PP_STATUS: 0xc0000008 (on, ready, sequencing idle)

(II) intel(0):         PFIT_CONTROL: 0x20000000

(II) intel(0):      PFIT_PGM_RATIOS: 0x031f0800

(II) intel(0):      PORT_HOTPLUG_EN: 0x00000020

(II) intel(0):    PORT_HOTPLUG_STAT: 0x00000400

(II) intel(0):             DSPACNTR: 0x00000000 (disabled, pipe A)

(II) intel(0):           DSPASTRIDE: 0x00000000 (0 bytes)

(II) intel(0):              DSPAPOS: 0x00000000 (0, 0)

(II) intel(0):             DSPASIZE: 0x00000000 (1, 1)

(II) intel(0):             DSPABASE: 0x00000000

(II) intel(0):             DSPASURF: 0x00000000

(II) intel(0):          DSPATILEOFF: 0x00000000

(II) intel(0):            PIPEACONF: 0x00000000 (disabled, inactive)

(II) intel(0):             PIPEASRC: 0x027f01df (640, 480)

(II) intel(0):                 FPA0: 0x00031108 (n = 3, m1 = 17, m2 =  :Cool: 

(II) intel(0):                 FPA1: 0x00031108 (n = 3, m1 = 17, m2 =  :Cool: 

(II) intel(0):               DPLL_A: 0x04800c00 (disabled, non-dvo, VGA, default clock, DAC/serial mode, p1 = 8, p2 = 10)

(II) intel(0):            DPLL_A_MD: 0x00000303

(II) intel(0):             HTOTAL_A: 0x031f027f (640 active, 800 total)

(II) intel(0):             HBLANK_A: 0x03170287 (648 start, 792 end)

(II) intel(0):              HSYNC_A: 0x02ef028f (656 start, 752 end)

(II) intel(0):             VTOTAL_A: 0x020c01df (480 active, 525 total)

(II) intel(0):             VBLANK_A: 0x020401e7 (488 start, 517 end)

(II) intel(0):              VSYNC_A: 0x01eb01e9 (490 start, 492 end)

(II) intel(0):            BCLRPAT_A: 0x00000000

(II) intel(0):         VSYNCSHIFT_A: 0x00000000

(II) intel(0):             DSPBCNTR: 0xc9000000 (enabled, pipe B)

(II) intel(0):           DSPBSTRIDE: 0x00000400 (1024 bytes)

(II) intel(0):              DSPBPOS: 0x00000000 (0, 0)

(II) intel(0):             DSPBSIZE: 0x00000000 (1, 1)

(II) intel(0):             DSPBBASE: 0x00000000

(II) intel(0):             DSPBSURF: 0x00000000

(II) intel(0):          DSPBTILEOFF: 0x00000000

(II) intel(0):            PIPEBCONF: 0xc0000000 (enabled, active)

(II) intel(0):             PIPEBSRC: 0x03ff0257 (1024, 600)

(II) intel(0):                 FPB0: 0x00031007 (n = 3, m1 = 16, m2 = 7)

(II) intel(0):                 FPB1: 0x00031108 (n = 3, m1 = 17, m2 =  :Cool: 

(II) intel(0):               DPLL_B: 0x98026a00 (enabled, non-dvo, spread spectrum clock, LVDS mode, p1 = 2, p2 = 14)

(II) intel(0):            DPLL_B_MD: 0x00000003

(II) intel(0):             HTOTAL_B: 0x05ac03ff (1024 active, 1453 total)

(II) intel(0):             HBLANK_B: 0x052c047f (1152 start, 1325 end)

(II) intel(0):              HSYNC_B: 0x04ff04bf (1216 start, 1280 end)

(II) intel(0):             VTOTAL_B: 0x03290257 (600 active, 810 total)

(II) intel(0):             VBLANK_B: 0x02c502bb (700 start, 710 end)

(II) intel(0):              VSYNC_B: 0x02c102bf (704 start, 706 end)

(II) intel(0):            BCLRPAT_B: 0x00000000

(II) intel(0):         VSYNCSHIFT_B: 0x00000000

(II) intel(0):    VCLK_DIVISOR_VGA0: 0x00031108

(II) intel(0):    VCLK_DIVISOR_VGA1: 0x00031406

(II) intel(0):        VCLK_POST_DIV: 0x00020002

(II) intel(0):             VGACNTRL: 0xa2d4008e (disabled)

(II) intel(0):               TV_CTL: 0x00000000

(II) intel(0):               TV_DAC: 0x70000000

(II) intel(0):             TV_CSC_Y: 0x00000000

(II) intel(0):            TV_CSC_Y2: 0x00000000

(II) intel(0):             TV_CSC_U: 0x00000000

(II) intel(0):            TV_CSC_U2: 0x00000000

(II) intel(0):             TV_CSC_V: 0x00000000

(II) intel(0):            TV_CSC_V2: 0x00000000

(II) intel(0):         TV_CLR_KNOBS: 0x00000000

(II) intel(0):         TV_CLR_LEVEL: 0x00000000

(II) intel(0):           TV_H_CTL_1: 0x00000000

(II) intel(0):           TV_H_CTL_2: 0x00000000

(II) intel(0):           TV_H_CTL_3: 0x00000000

(II) intel(0):           TV_V_CTL_1: 0x00000000

(II) intel(0):           TV_V_CTL_2: 0x00000000

(II) intel(0):           TV_V_CTL_3: 0x00000000

(II) intel(0):           TV_V_CTL_4: 0x00000000

(II) intel(0):           TV_V_CTL_5: 0x00000000

(II) intel(0):           TV_V_CTL_6: 0x00000000

(II) intel(0):           TV_V_CTL_7: 0x00000000

(II) intel(0):          TV_SC_CTL_1: 0x00000000

(II) intel(0):          TV_SC_CTL_2: 0x00000000

(II) intel(0):          TV_SC_CTL_3: 0x00000000

(II) intel(0):           TV_WIN_POS: 0x00000000

(II) intel(0):          TV_WIN_SIZE: 0x00000000

(II) intel(0):      TV_FILTER_CTL_1: 0x00000000

(II) intel(0):      TV_FILTER_CTL_2: 0x00000000

(II) intel(0):      TV_FILTER_CTL_3: 0x00000000

(II) intel(0):        TV_CC_CONTROL: 0x00000000

(II) intel(0):           TV_CC_DATA: 0x00000000

(II) intel(0):          TV_H_LUMA_0: 0x00000000

(II) intel(0):         TV_H_LUMA_59: 0x00000000

(II) intel(0):        TV_H_CHROMA_0: 0x00000000

(II) intel(0):       TV_H_CHROMA_59: 0x00000000

(II) intel(0):                 SR00: 0x03

(II) intel(0):                 SR01: 0x01

(II) intel(0):                 SR02: 0x0f

(II) intel(0):                 SR03: 0x00

(II) intel(0):                 SR04: 0x0e

(II) intel(0):                 SR05: 0x00

(II) intel(0):                 SR06: 0x00

(II) intel(0):                 SR07: 0x00

(II) intel(0):                  MSR: 0x67

(II) intel(0):                 CR00: 0x5f

(II) intel(0):                 CR01: 0x4f

(II) intel(0):                 CR02: 0x50

(II) intel(0):                 CR03: 0x82

(II) intel(0):                 CR04: 0x55

(II) intel(0):                 CR05: 0x81

(II) intel(0):                 CR06: 0xbf

(II) intel(0):                 CR07: 0x1f

(II) intel(0):                 CR08: 0x00

(II) intel(0):                 CR09: 0x4f

(II) intel(0):                 CR0a: 0x0d

(II) intel(0):                 CR0b: 0x0e

(II) intel(0):                 CR0c: 0x00

(II) intel(0):                 CR0d: 0x00

(II) intel(0):                 CR0e: 0x03

(II) intel(0):                 CR0f: 0x20

(II) intel(0):                 CR10: 0x9c

(II) intel(0):                 CR11: 0x8e

(II) intel(0):                 CR12: 0x8f

(II) intel(0):                 CR13: 0x28

(II) intel(0):                 CR14: 0x1f

(II) intel(0):                 CR15: 0x96

(II) intel(0):                 CR16: 0xb9

(II) intel(0):                 CR17: 0xa3

(II) intel(0):                 CR18: 0xff

(II) intel(0):                 CR19: 0x00

(II) intel(0):                 CR1a: 0x00

(II) intel(0):                 CR1b: 0x00

(II) intel(0):                 CR1c: 0x00

(II) intel(0):                 CR1d: 0x00

(II) intel(0):                 CR1e: 0x00

(II) intel(0):                 CR1f: 0x00

(II) intel(0):                 CR20: 0x00

(II) intel(0):                 CR21: 0x00

(II) intel(0):                 CR22: 0x20

(II) intel(0):                 CR23: 0x00

(II) intel(0):                 CR24: 0x00

(II) intel(0): pipe A dot 25200 n 3 m1 17 m2 8 p1 8 p2 10

(II) intel(0): SDVO phase shift 5 out of range -- probobly not an issue.

(II) intel(0): pipe B dot 70714 n 3 m1 16 m2 7 p1 2 p2 14

(II) intel(0): DumpRegsEnd

(II) intel(0): 2 display pipes available.

(==) intel(0): Using XAA for acceleration

(--) intel(0): Will try to allocate texture pool for old Mesa 3D driver.

(II) intel(0): Will try to reserve 32768 kiB of AGP aperture space

	for the DRM memory manager.

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"(II) Module already built-in

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"(II) Module already built-in

(II) intel(0): Output VGA using monitor section xblack

(**) intel(0): Option "PreferredMode" "1280x800"

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "CRTDDC_A" initialized.

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS has no monitor section

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "LVDSDDC_C" initialized.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" removed.

(II) intel(0): EDID for output LVDS

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) intel(0): initializing int10

(WW) intel(0): Bad V_BIOS checksum

(II) intel(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) intel(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 7616 kB

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM: Intel(r)GM965/PM965/GL960 Graphics Chip Accelerated VGA BIOS

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: Intel Corporation

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: Intel(r)GM965/PM965/GL960 Graphics Controller

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: Hardware Version 0.0

(II) intel(0): Found panel mode in BIOS VBT tables:

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   70.59  1280 1344 1408 1453  800 804 806 810 (48.6 kHz)

(WW) intel(0): BIOS panel mode data doesn't match probed data, continuing with probed.

(II) intel(0): BIOS mode:

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   70.59  1280 1344 1408 1453  800 804 806 810 (48.6 kHz)

(II) intel(0): probed mode:

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x600"x0.0   67.89  1024 1216 1280 1453  600 704 706 810 (46.7 kHz)

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB" initialized.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB:SDVO Controller B" registered at address 0x70.

(II) intel(0): No SDVO device found on SDVOB

(II) intel(0): I2C device "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB:SDVO Controller B" removed.

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB" removed.

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOC" initialized.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOC:SDVO Controller C" registered at address 0x72.

(II) intel(0): No SDVO device found on SDVOC

(II) intel(0): I2C device "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOC:SDVO Controller C" removed.

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOC" removed.

(II) intel(0): Output TV has no monitor section

(II) intel(0): Output VGA disconnected

(II) intel(0): EDID for output VGA

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS connected

(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" removed.

(II) intel(0): EDID for output LVDS

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "832x624" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x768" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) intel(0): Printing probed modes for output LVDS

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x600"x57.7   67.89  1024 1216 1280 1453  600 704 706 810 (46.7 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x85.1   56.30  800 832 896 1048  600 601 604 631 +hsync +vsync (53.7 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x72.2   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x75.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x56.2   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x85.0   36.00  640 696 752 832  480 481 484 509 -hsync -vsync (43.3 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x72.8   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 492 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x75.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.9   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "720x400"x85.0   35.50  720 756 828 936  400 401 404 446 -hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x400"x85.1   31.50  640 672 736 832  400 401 404 445 -hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x350"x85.1   31.50  640 672 736 832  350 382 385 445 +hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Mode for pipe A:

(II) intel(0): Modeline "NTSC 480i"x0.0  107.52  1280 1368 1496 1712  1024 1027 1034 1104 (62.8 kHz)

chosen: dotclock 107520 vco 2150400 ((m 112, m1 19, m2 5), n 3, (p 20, p1 2, p2 10))

(II) intel(0): No TV connection detected

(II) intel(0): Output TV disconnected

(II) intel(0): EDID for output TV

(II) intel(0): Output VGA disconnected

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS connected

(II) intel(0): Output TV disconnected

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS using initial mode 1024x600

(II) intel(0): Monitoring connected displays enabled

(II) intel(0): detected 512 kB GTT.

(II) intel(0): detected 7676 kB stolen memory.

(==) intel(0): video overlay key set to 0x101fe

(==) intel(0): Will not try to enable page flipping

(==) intel(0): Triple buffering disabled

(==) intel(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(==) intel(0): DPI set to (75, 75)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libxaa.so

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.2.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"(II) Module already built-in

(II) intel(0): Comparing regs from server start up to After PreInit

(==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

	[0] 0	0	0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MS[B]

	[1] 0	0	0xfc000000 - 0xfc0fffff (0x100000) MS[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[3] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xfc205000 - 0xfc205fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xfc200000 - 0xfc203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xfc206000 - 0xfc2067ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xfa000000 - 0xfa003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xf8000000 - 0xf8000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x8c000000 - 0x8c0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xfc504400 - 0xfc5047ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0xfc500000 - 0xfc503fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0xfc504000 - 0xfc5043ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0xfc100000 - 0xfc1fffff (0x100000) MX[B](B)

	[16] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

	[17] -1	0	0xfc000000 - 0xfc0fffff (0x100000) MX[B](B)

	[18] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

	[19] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

	[20] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

	[21] 0	0	0x00001800 - 0x00001807 (0x8) IS[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x00004000 - 0x000040ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x00001c20 - 0x00001c3f (0x20) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x000018d0 - 0x000018df (0x10) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x000018e0 - 0x000018ef (0x10) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x000018f0 - 0x000018f3 (0x4) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x000018f8 - 0x000018ff (0x8) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x000018f4 - 0x000018f7 (0x4) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x00001c00 - 0x00001c07 (0x8) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x00001810 - 0x0000181f (0x10) IX[B]

	[33] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

	[34] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[35] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

	[36] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[37] -1	0	0x000018a0 - 0x000018bf (0x20) IX[B]

	[38] -1	0	0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

	[39] -1	0	0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]

	[40] -1	0	0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

	[41] -1	0	0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

	[42] -1	0	0x00001800 - 0x00001807 (0x8) IX[B](B)

	[43] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

	[44] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) intel(0): Kernel reported 488960 total, 1 used

(II) intel(0): I830CheckAvailableMemory: 1955836 kB available

(==) intel(0): VideoRam: 262144 KB

(II) intel(0): Attempting memory allocation with tiled buffers and 

	       large DRI memory manager reservation:

(II) intel(0): Allocating 5112 scanlines for pixmap cache

(II) intel(0): Success.

(II) intel(0): Memory allocation layout:

(II) intel(0): 0x00000000-0x0001ffff: ring buffer (128 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x00020000-0x00029fff: HW cursors (40 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x0002a000-0x00031fff: logical 3D context (32 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x00032000-0x00041fff: exa G965 state buffer (64 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x00050000-0x01847fff: front buffer (24544 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x0077f000:            end of stolen memory

(II) intel(0): 0x01848000-0x01857fff: xaa scratch (64 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x01858000-0x01c57fff: back buffer (4096 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x01c58000-0x02057fff: depth buffer (4096 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x02058000-0x04057fff: textures (32768 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x10000000:            end of aperture

(II) intel(0): front buffer is not tiled

(II) intel(0): back buffer is tiled

(II) intel(0): depth buffer is tiled

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:00:02.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 9

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0

(II) intel(0): [drm] DRM interface version 1.3

(II) intel(0): [drm] created "i915" driver at busid "pci:0000:00:02.0"

(II) intel(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0x1efff000

(II) intel(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0x1efff000 to 0x2b2c8110c000

(II) intel(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xd0050000

(II) intel(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) intel(0): [drm] Registers = 0xfc000000

(II) intel(0): [drm] ring buffer = 0xd0000000

(II) intel(0): [drm] init sarea width,height = 1024 x 1024 (pitch 1024)

(II) intel(0): [drm] Back Buffer = 0xd1858000

(II) intel(0): [drm] Depth Buffer = 0xd1c58000

(II) intel(0): [drm] textures = 0xd2058000

(II) intel(0): [drm] Initialized kernel agp heap manager, 33554432

(II) intel(0): [dri] visual configs initialized

(II) intel(0): Page Flipping disabled

(==) intel(0): Write-combining range (0xd0000000,0x10000000)

(II) intel(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(II) intel(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

	Screen to screen bit blits

	Solid filled rectangLast edited by SuperUser1983 on Tue Dec 25, 2007 10:45 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## hoacker

This xorg.conf works on my SZ ([...] means I left code out):

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Section "Device"
> ...

 

----------

## SuperUser1983

Thanks for your answer. I've tried your suggestion with no success.

This is my original xorg.conf

```

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe" 

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga" 

    EndSubSection

    Load        "freetype"

    Load       "glx"

    Load       "dri"

    Load       "drm"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc104"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "it"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "Auto"   

    Option "Device"      "/dev/psaux"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections 

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the xorg.conf man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Synaptics Touchpad"

    Driver   "synaptics"

    Option   "SendCoreEvents"   "true"

    Option   "Device"   "/dev/psaux"

    Option   "Protocol"   "auto-dev"

    Option   "LeftEdge"   "120"

    Option   "RightEdge"   "930"

    Option   "TopEdge"   "120"

    Option   "BottomEdge"   "700"

    Option   "FingerLow"   "14"

    Option   "FingerHigh"   "15"

    Option   "MaxTapTime"   "180"

    Option   "MaxTapMove"   "110"

    Option   "ClickTime"   "0"

    Option   "EmulateMidButtonTime" "75"

    Option   "VertScrollDelta" "10"

    Option   "HorizScrollDelta" "0"

    Option   "MinSpeed"   "0.45"

    Option   "MaxSpeed"   "0.75"

    Option   "AccelFactor"   "0.020"

    Option   "EdgeMotionMinSpeed" "200"

    Option   "EdgeMotionMaxSpeed" "200"

    Option   "UpDownScrolling" "1"

    Option   "CircularScrolling" "0"

    Option   "CircScrollDelta" "0.1"

    Option   "CircScrollTrigger" "2"

    Option   "RTCornerButton" "2"

    Option   "RBCornerButton" "3"

    Option   "TapButton2"   "2"

    Option   "SHMConfig"   "true"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Vaio keys"

        Driver      "evdev"

        Option      "Name" "Sony Vaio Keys"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "it"

        Option      "XkbModel" "pc104"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "xblack"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 100.0

    VertRefresh 60

    Modeline "1280x800"     70.60   1280 1344 1408 1453    800  804  806  810 -hsync -vsync

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "geforce"

    Driver      "nvidia"

#Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

#Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "True"

#Option "DisableGLXRootClipping" "True"

#Option "RenderAccel" "True"

#Option "DamageEvents" "True"

#Option "UseEvents" "False"

#Option "TripleBuffer" "True"

#Option "BackingStore" "True"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier "intel"

        Driver     "i810"

        BusID      "PCI:0:2:0"

        Option "ModeDebug"  "1"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "geforce"

    Monitor     "xblack"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x800" 

    EndSubsection

    Option   "AddARGBGLXVisuals"   "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 2"

    Device      "intel"

    Monitor     "xblack"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x800" 

    EndSubsection

    Option   "AddARGBGLXVisuals"   "true"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "nvidia"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice "Synaptics Touchpad"

    InputDevice    "Vaio keys" "SendCoreEvents"

    Option "AIGLX" "true"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "intel"

    Screen "Screen 2"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice "Synaptics Touchpad"

    InputDevice    "Vaio keys" "SendCoreEvents"

    Option "AIGLX" "true"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

Option "Composite" "Enable"

#Option "RENDER" "true"

#Option "DAMAGE" "true"

EndSection

```

----------

## hoacker

I have separate xorg.confs for the video cards and an init script that 

- detects the video card and switches xorg.conf at boot

- switches off bluetooth, as I don't need it

- does some power saving settings when intel video card is detected.

Maybe you'll have a look.

xorg.conf.intel: http://pastebin.com/f51dc0c43

xorg.conf.nvidia: http://pastebin.com/f4f56af5

/etc/init.d/vaio-sz-init: http://pastebin.com/f6c1c6a03 (credits go to Mattia Dongili)

----------

## SuperUser1983

Thanks a lot for the configuration files but nothing is changed.

I've the same resolution: 1024x600... I'm going to be mad

----------

## hoacker

 *SuperUser1983 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (exceeds panel dimensions)
> 
> 

 

Seems that the panel size is too small. I remember having 915resultion (masked package) installed but unmerged it some time ago. Maybe this still has effect on my machine. Have a look here: http://www.geocities.com/stomljen/

----------

## SuperUser1983

thanks but I've also tried 915resolution with no success  :Sad: 

----------

## hoacker

Sorry, got no more ideas at the moment. 

Maybe anyone else?

----------

## SuperUser1983

Really nobody else?

----------

## greatpc1

I am sorry ,that's something beyond me.

----------

## albright

What driver are you using. If >2.0 downgrade

to 1.74. Much better driver overall and might

fix your problem.

----------

## SuperUser1983

That version of driver doesn't support my video card  :Sad: .

Any idea?

----------

## hoacker

Maybe an issue with your kernel config? Here's mine for 2.6.23-gentoo (-r5 if I recall it right, currently using 2.6.24-zen):

http://pastebin.com/f27e9ee6c

Could be interesting to compare the multimedia section...

----------

## hoacker

Just to make sure, you have both video cards in your make.conf? Should be

```
VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia i810"
```

----------

## SuperUser1983

I've tried your kernel configuration and nothing is changed so  I think my kernel is ok. 

I also have VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia i810"

I've also checked my log and I've seen:

```

vesafb: mode is 1024x600x8, linelength=1024, pages=10

```

The same resolution I got in X...

Any suggestion?

Thanks

----------

## hoacker

I just noticed that your chipset is 965GM, mine is 945GM (VGN-SV5MN). You have a SZ61 or SZ72? Maybe have a look here:

http://www.linux.it/~malattia/wiki/index.php/Vaio_VGN-SZ72B

----------

## SuperUser1983

My vaio is vgn-sz61mn. The chip is intel 965GM instead of 945GM and I think that here is the issue...

----------

## SuperUser1983

Any suggestion?

Thanks

----------

## SuperUser1983

Really anybody?

----------

## hoacker

Seems no one here has a idea on how to fix this. Maybe have a look at http://www.x.org/wiki/ and ask in their mailing list (xorg[at]freedesktop.org) or on IRC (http://www.x.org/wiki/XorgIRC).

----------

## SuperUser1983

Ubuntu 64 7.10 livecd correctly detects the panel resolution... I'm trying to follow this way

----------

## SuperUser1983

I've found the problem.

It was an incorrect mode passed to the vesafb mode.

Now, I can get the correct resolution using the frame buffer by mode vga=0x0365. (I've got the mode using hwinfo --vbe)

The correct resultion is now available in X.

----------

## n1ke

Hi!

Can you please explain me more detailed what have you done to solve this issue!

I have Intel 965GM and when I start X with 'intel' driver I have 1280x800 but GNOME still stays in 1024x600 mode (all panels are moved to the left).

Without 'intel' driver (with 'vesa') everything works fine.

----------

## SuperUser1983

Which framebuffer mode and driver are you using?

The problem was related to an incorrect video framebuffer mode passed to the kernel.

Which yours?

----------

